# BJJ+wrestling good or bad?



## MMAfighter (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, i was going to get back into muay thai and wrestling starts monday too...but i have 1 problem, and that is that if i do wrestling then i can't do muay thai because when wrestling practice is done then muay thai starts so i'd be late for muay thai almost everyday...well i'd pretty much miss muay thai becasue it's also a 45 minute drive. Then i realizxed that after wrestling i got 1 hour and 10 minutes until BJJ...so i was thinking if doing BJJ and wrestling at once good or will they hurt one another. also you think 100 dollars a month and going 2 times a week(school gets in the way) is worth it for BJJ. Pretty good gym, and just to add Sean Sherk trains there haha


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 7, 2006)

MMAfighter said:


> Well, i was going to get back into muay thai and wrestling starts monday too...but i have 1 problem, and that is that if i do wrestling then i can't do muay thai because when wrestling practice is done then muay thai starts so i'd be late for muay thai almost everyday...well i'd pretty much miss muay thai becasue it's also a 45 minute drive. Then i realizxed that after wrestling i got 1 hour and 10 minutes until BJJ...so i was thinking if doing BJJ and wrestling at once good or will they hurt one another. also you think 100 dollars a month and going 2 times a week(school gets in the way) is worth it for BJJ. Pretty good gym, and just to add Sean Sherk trains there haha



You are looking into Minnesota Martial Arts Academy?  I've rolled against those guys (gals) in competition and they do well.  $100 a month isn't out of line for a school generally, but it is more than we pay here in Winnipeg (and we get unlimited), so it seems a little high.  Greg Nelson is a Pedro Sauer bb, so he has the credentials - that's for sure.

As far as doing wrestling and BJJ at the same time, I know lots of guys who do.  I know generally speaking they will help eachother, but you have to be very careful to remember the rule sets if you are competing.  Trying to play by BJJ rules in wrestling (or vice versa) can cause you to lose very quickly.

I think their tournament is coming up this weekend...check it out if you have any doubts.  It has always been a well run tournament in my experience.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2006)

Lots of BJJ folks train wrestling for the takedowns. As far as martial arts effectiveness goes, it's a great idea...if it interferes with your wrestling, hold off on it for a few months!


----------



## MMAfighter (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks guys, yeah i haven't been at the gym for a few months, and last time that was for muay thai. Haven't done any BJJ for almost a year now, I think I'm gonna get back to it


----------

